# اللهجة المصرية : ليلاتي



## A doctor

السلام عليكم


كثيرا ما نسمع كلمة ليلاتي سواء في الاغاني او الافلام


ام كلثوم تقول

قول لي ايه حلو في حياتي وانت غايب عن عنيا
السهاد انا فيه ليلاتي والبعاد طوّل عليا

وعبد الحليم يقول

وليلاتي بيحكوا في هواهم
وكلام ع الرمش اللي رماهم


----------



## akhooha

amro hakami said:


> كثيرا ما نسمع كلمة ليلاتي سواء في الاغاني او الافلام
> ام كلثوم تقول
> قول لي ايه حلو في حياتي وانت غايب عن عينيا
> السهاد انا فيه ليلاتي والبعاد طوّل عليا
> ...


وما هو السؤال؟
 ("ليلاتي" = جمع "ليلتي")


----------



## ahmedcowon

ليلاتي معناها *كل ليلة* ومثلها أيضا كلمة "يوماتي" وتعني *كل يوم*


----------

